# Tatar: суым - My what ?



## alevtinka

I guess суым means sth of mine, but I don't know what exactly (су-) it is.

I saw this word in the following sentence. 

Туган җирем ямьле, эчкән суым тәмле. Сусаганда эчәр суым син.

My understanding: My beautiful darling, drink my tasty XXX. You will drink my XXX to end your thirst.​


----------



## Rallino

I believe it means 'water'. (In Turkish:* Su*.)


----------



## er targyn

I second that.


----------



## alevtinka

Aga, I'm a fool. I shoud've guessed that easily from the context ((( And, this is a fundamental word.


----------



## er targyn

BTW, why you translate with "darling"? It's rather: My homeland (lit. born-land) is beautiful, my water (that I drunk) is tasty. When thirsty, you are water that I drink.


----------



## alevtinka

I recognized "җирем" as "җаныем" at the first glance ...


----------

